# 3x3 Blindfolded Race Thread



## turtwig (Feb 21, 2016)

So I was thinking about starting a 3BLD race thread, since BLD is really different from speed events, this is how I'm thinking it'll work: Every week, I'll post 12 scrambles, you can do all 12 scrambles, or just some of them. You can either go for a sub-x single, mo3, ao5, or ao12. Meet your goal 3 times to graduate.

Let me know if you would be interested in doing this. If there are people interested, I'll start posting scrambles every week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 25, 2016)

turtwig said:


> So I was thinking about starting a 3BLD race thread, since BLD is really different from speed events, this is how I'm thinking it'll work: Every week, I'll post 12 scrambles, you can do all 12 scrambles, or just some of them. You can either go for a sub-x single, mo3, ao5, or ao12. Meet your goal 3 times to graduate.
> 
> Let me know if you would be interested in doing this. If there are people interested, I'll start posting scrambles every week.



There has been a bld thread before (with 2-3-4-5-6-7-Multi bld). 
You may revive that. Or just do what you say. I'll compete any way .


----------



## turtwig (Feb 28, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> There has been a bld thread before (with 2-3-4-5-6-7-Multi bld).
> You may revive that. Or just do what you say. I'll compete any way .



I might revive the old thread. I searched for blindfolded race threads before posting this, but I got nothing for some reason.

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26890-The-blindfold-race!/page192


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2016)

Do either and we'll see if more competes than you and me .


----------



## turtwig (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok, here's the link
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26890-The-blindfold-race!/page192


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ill do this or the other one even though I like just started blindsolving lol


----------

